# Replace bathtub without replacing tile floor?



## mike_o (Jan 19, 2011)

Greetings... I am contemplating a remodel of my upstairs bathroom. The standard tub and tiled enclosure walls need to be replaced. The bathroom has a nice mosaic tile floor set in cement over plywood, that seems to be in good shape. If I can keep the tile floor, the job (might) be a lot smaller. 

Can I replace the standard tub without replacing the tile floor? Without removing the tub, I can't tell whether the current tub is butting or overlapping the floor tile, or by how much. 

I know - not much to go on. How should I proceed? I can upload a photo if that would help.

UPDATE: click here for photo #1... photo #2...

thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 19, 2011)

Mike, welcome to House Repair Talk. Post a pic of the tub, floor and surrond area, it will help a lot.


----------



## mike_o (Jan 19, 2011)

Photos posted, see update above... thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 19, 2011)

Why are you replacing the tub? Tile is 99% of the time ran up to the tub not under it. The chances of removing the old tub without some damage to the tile is not all that good plus the chances of the foot print of the new tub being the same as the old one are about 0.
If it's an old steel or posolin tub it can be refinished and will look like new.


----------



## mike_o (Jan 19, 2011)

The enclosure tiles are on drywall and is soggy around the faucet. I suppose one option is to refinish the tub and just replace a few courses of tile. But I think I prefer a new tub for longevity reasons. I want to rip it all down and replace it with backerboard. Plus, I might have to pull the tub anyway if I find rot. 

In that case I would prefer (what I assume) is the longer life to the finish of a new tub.  I don't want to have to replace the tub in a few years, and then have to retile again.

So far I am hearing that if I replace the tub I need to retile the floor too. 

Thanks... I am sure I will have more questions here as this job expands...


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2011)

most time the tub goes in first, If you strip the walls first you might get the tub out. Replace it with one 2" wider so it sits on the floor, but if you ever want to change the floor, you will have problem.


----------

